
I'm 29 with a useless degree, in debt, want to change career, and completely lost - hollaur
https://www.quora.com/I-am-29-have-a-useless-degree-in-debt-want-to-change-career-and-completely-lost-How-can-I-manage-to-pursue-a-new-and-great-life?share=1
======
smn1234
do what you love and money will follow ?

